# اجمل و اروع واضخم و انفع عمل عثرت عليه على الشبكة



## التوزري (24 مارس 2009)

*اليكم العمل و رجاء ثم رجاء اكثروا من دعاء الخير لصاحب العمل
http://latansaallah.jeeran.com/archi.../3/824379.html*​


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (4 أبريل 2009)

اللهم وفق التوزري وارزقه وابعث له ما يتمنى ان شاء الله وادخله فسيح جناتك الخلد وهدأ باله وروعه وابعث له بنت الحلال التي تسر قلبه وخاطره وابعث له على قد نيته


----------



## الطيبات (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاء المولى القائمين عليه 
شكرا


----------



## abosamara (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيزززز


----------



## ENG MEN (10 أغسطس 2009)

_:16:مشكور أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود العظيم_
_بس أنا حاولت أنزله معرفتش أرجو المساعده_


----------



## Amjad79 (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا ونريد المزيد


----------



## edhus (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

ءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

مناى من الدنيا علوم أبثها وأنشرها في كل باد وحاضر
دعاءً الى القرآن والسنن التي تناسى رجال ذكرها في المحاضر
وألزم أطراف الثغور مجاهداً اذا هيعة طارت فأول نافر
كفاحاً مع الكفار في حومة الوغى وخير موت للفتى قتل كافر
لألقى حمامي مقبلاً غير مدبر بسمر القنا والرقاق البواسل
فيا رب لا تجعل حمامي بغيرها ولا تجعلني رب من قتيلي المقابر


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مجهود تشكر عليه جدا جدا .


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

واااااااااااااااااو عن جد رائع جدأ وموفق بإذن الله وننتظر المزيد


----------



## اابوصلاح (30 أكتوبر 2009)

jzaak Allah khyrn thank you


----------



## اابوصلاح (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل لوجه وابتغاء مرتاضه


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## فيصل 9 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mehdi09 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## muhandsa nuha (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------

